# Problem mit Brother-Drucker "dcp 115 c"



## chriscrossno123 (16. März 2010)

ich verwende seit längerem eine brother drucker und war als ich das erste mal eine neue tintenpatrone kaufen sollte nicht sehr begeistert von den preisen der original brother patronen, also hab ich mir nachgemachte patronen gekauft und mit denen hat eigentlich dann auch alles ganz gut funktioniert. bis zum letzten mal wechseln, als ich plötzlich KEINE GELBE FARBE mehr auf meinen drucken hatte. ich hab gereinigt bis zum umfallen mit der integrierten brother reinigungsfunktion, nur kommt auf meinem blatt so gut wie kein gelb mehr an. gibt es eine möglichkeit das ganze MECHANISCH ZU REINIGEN?
wäre für jede hilfe sehr dankbar, als alternative bleibt wohl nur einen neuen drucker anzuschaffen - aber mit sicherheit keinen brother mehr, die druckkosten sind einfach viel zu hoch
lg chriscrossno123


----------

